# PETA VS Nintendo! Yeah, PETA got bored again and want attention.



## Damagefox (Nov 16, 2011)

Well people, PETA (People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals) is at it  again. They got bored I guess because now they have started going after  Nintendo...over 20 years late.

In this latest little stunt, PETA has started a Campaign against  Nintendo claiming that the inclusion of the "Tanooki" Suit in the game  "Super Mario 3D land" sends the message that it is OK to skin animals  and wear fur. 

They make it all too clear they got bored as well. Just look at this message!
The message PETA sent out was quite clear. They created a site to highlight their latest cause, which claims:

_When on a mission to rescue the princess,  Mario has been known to use any means necessary to defeat his  enemyâ€”even wearing the skin of a raccoon dog to give him special powers.  Tanooki may be just a suit in Mario games, but in real life, tanuki are  raccoon dogs who are skinned alive for their fur. By wearing Tanooki,  Mario is sending the message that itâ€™s OK to wear fur.


  Really? Really PETA? Are you THAT hungry for attention that now you  are going on to attacking VIDEO GAMES? Especially a game that had a  Tanooki over 20 years ago with Super Mario 3. What about all the other  animals as well in all the previous Super mario itterations. Frog Mario?  Bear Mario (The one that turned mario into a statue). Where was your  precious campaign Back then? 

Of course Nintendo likewise hit back 

Nintendo spokesperson sent a message:

Mario often takes the appearance of certain  animals and objects in his games. These have included a frog, a penguin,  a balloon and even a metallic version of himself. These lighthearted  and whimsical transformations give Mario different abilities and make  his games fun to play. The different forms Mario takes make no statement  beyond the games themselves.â€

And Even Team Meat (The development team behind Super Meat Boy) Fired at  PETA's Rediculousness When thier game was parodied With "Super Tofu  Boy"

Here is the Lolz
    [H]ere is our official statement:

    How many Peta members does it take to change a lightbulb?â€¦.
    None, Peta canâ€™t change anything.

    -Team Meat

    In all honesty it was very flattering to have a huge [corporation]  like Peta take time to parody our humble little game, the fact that it  happened on our launch day of Steam just seems like God wants everyone  [in] the world to play the game.


    Guess God isnâ€™t vegan[.] 



I really think its time for PETA to step down and disband.  They have  clearly lost thier message. Yeah I think Animal Cruelty is horrible, But  PETA Has gone into Crazyland.
Yes thier ideals were noble, but now they are only seen as little more than a laughing stock. They are not the first to take a good message and turn it into a soap box. Remember when GTA IV Came out. MADD (Mothers Against Drunk Driving) Had a complete and total hissyfit and demanded GTA IV Get an "AO" Rating. Why did they want this? Because after your character got drunk, the game gave you a -CHOICE- to either Walk, Drive, Or Take a Cab. They had a fit because it didnt force you to take a cab and strip away all other options.  

And so I will happily Laugh at thier psychosis. But in all Honesty PETA. Its time for you to pack up and disband. Your message is lost behind the deafening laughter of your FAILS.

http://www.pixelitis.net/news/peta-nintendo [Source]_


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 16, 2011)

Nintendo uses money,
It's super effective!


----------



## Damagefox (Nov 16, 2011)

Where was PETA's Outrage when the racoon suit first came out in Super Mario 3, the frog suit? The bear (the one that turned mario into a statue, I forget which game that was in) and the others. Funny how they choose now to have a fit.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 16, 2011)

Pretty sure we already had this thread

Edit: Oh wait, that was BF3. Never mind.


----------



## Cain (Nov 16, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Pretty sure we already had this thread
> 
> Edit: Oh wait, that was BF3. Never mind.


What?
Oh, the mission where you kill that rat.
lol.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 16, 2011)

So peta is against furries for dressing up as animal head people? 

Peta go die in a fire, you kill thousands of animals, maim them just to put on your ads, and overall your over militant system of vegans- I think I may eat them as they just annoy me.


----------



## Damagefox (Nov 16, 2011)

I have BF3, Like how if you die, you give the rat "the finger"


----------



## Damagefox (Nov 16, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> So peta is against furries for dressing up as animal head people?
> 
> Peta go die in a fire, you kill thousands of animals, maim them just to put on your ads, and overall your over militant system of vegans- I think I may eat them as they just annoy me.



PETA is the "Circus Clowns" of Animal Activists. The only time people pay them any attention is to laugh at thier sheer stupidity. But oddly enough..They STILL Expect people to take them seriously. Just like the time they sent the letter to "Ben & Jerry's Ice cream" with the suggestion B&J switch from Cows milk, to HUMAN BREAST MILK to make thier Ice cream. Because apparently according to thier logic milking caused undo stress on the cows HAHAHAHA


----------



## Aetius (Nov 16, 2011)

PETA is the world's best IRL troll.


----------



## Damagefox (Nov 16, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> PETA is the world's best IRL troll.



PETA = Professional Excessive Troll Association hehe. Everywhere I look. Everyone refers to PETA as "Professional Trolls"


----------



## Cain (Nov 16, 2011)

If PETA are bored, they should go rage about Skyrim. You can kill lots of animal-like things, not just the Khajiit and Argonians.


----------



## VeganVixen (Nov 16, 2011)

PETA is mainly non-vegans. Most members aren't even vegetarian. Most vegans I know are against PETA and insulted by being compared to them.


----------



## Damagefox (Nov 16, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> If PETA are bored, they should go rage about Skyrim. You can kill lots of animal-like things, not just the Khajiit and Argonians.



You kidding? They would have fans with pitchforks and torches kicking down thier doors. They chose Mario because apparently...they know the fans wont do anything against them. 

Skyrim fans however...would have PETA skinned alive...Oh the irony


----------



## VeganVixen (Nov 16, 2011)

Both traditional welfarists and abolitionist vegans want to see the new-welfarist group PETA disbanded. Not only are the offensive and annoying, but they are one of the biggest barriers in the animal rights movement. They make animal rights activists and vegans (despite them being a new-welfarist group full of non-vegans rather than a rights group) look bad, turn people away from veganism, help people exploit animals more efficiently and feel better about it, exploit women in sexist campaigns, and even kill healthy, adoptable animals, because they (as they put it) don't support a right to life for animals. 
They do far more harm than good!


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 16, 2011)

Pretty sure any Skyrim fans would be busy, you know, _playing Skyrim_.


----------



## Damagefox (Nov 16, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Pretty sure any Skyrim fans would be busy, you know, _playing Skyrim_.



Even Skyrim fans need potty breaks


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 16, 2011)

Damagefox said:


> Even Skyrim fans need potty breaks



Chair with hole in, bucket under chair. Problem solved.


----------



## VeganVixen (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm not even sure they care much about helping animals nowadays. Personally I think they are all about getting attention (donations $$$) now.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 16, 2011)

PeTA's not a bunch of trolls, they're a bunch of god damned terrorists_._ Last time I checked, you don't commit arson and teach kids how to make moltolvs just because you're looking to get under someone's skin for a laugh.


----------



## Damagefox (Nov 16, 2011)

VeganVixen said:


> I'm not even sure they care much about helping animals nowadays. Personally I think they are all about getting attention (donations $$$) now.



While I understand that Yes, Animal Cruelty is a horrible horrible thing. I think that PETA is so far off course with thier message that if they did disband, at least they would be able to sink into oblivion without a crowd laughing at thier back. It is the reason I personally -cant- support Organizations like PETA or MADD. Yes it is a good message, but thier actions remove the validity of the group. As I Said, When GTA IV came out, MADD wanted the ESRB to Give the game an "AO" rating...which would have essentially be a death sentence for the game when it came out because no stores would touch it, cities would ban it, etc. All because the player was given a CHOICE whether to drive home or take a cab. The game advised taking a cab, but gave them free choice. Yes I understand Drunk Driving is bad. But Madd lost thier message when they started attacking video games. Time For PETA to step off thier soapbox and go off into the sunset.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 16, 2011)

Ahahahaha. Really PETA, Are you that dumb?.
I guess soon you'll attack schools for serving meat at the cafe.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 16, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> PeTA's not a bunch of trolls, they're a bunch of god damned terrorists_._ Last time I checked, you don't commit arson and teach kids how to make moltolvs just because you're looking to get under someone's skin for a laugh.



That's probably the ALF you're thinking of, I'm not sure how close their connections are to PETA though.


----------



## Damagefox (Nov 16, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> That's probably the ALF you're thinking of, I'm not sure how close their connections are to PETA though.



Its always possible PETA...IS ALF....at least on weekends! Being a laughing stock requires a 5 day work week


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Nov 16, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> PeTA's not a bunch of trolls, they're a bunch of god damned terrorists_._ Last time I checked, you don't commit arson and teach kids how to make moltolvs just because you're looking to get under someone's skin for a laugh.


Terrorists are trolls.

Very dedicated trolls.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 16, 2011)

Animal farming for fur coats is wrong IMO, but you shouldn't go barging in and fuck things up.
How the hell would the Mario have anything to do with saving animals?


----------



## Damagefox (Nov 16, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Animal farming for fur coats is wrong IMO, but you shouldn't go barging in and fuck things up.
> How the hell would the Mario have anything to do with saving animals?



They are making the connection that by having Mario Wearing various suits (Tanookie, Frog, Penguin, Bear, etc) in the game, Mario and/or Nintendo is condoning/advocating the skinning of animals and the wearing of fur.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 16, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> That's probably the ALF you're thinking of, I'm not sure how close their connections are to PETA though.



Well, PETA _only_ funded them a good $45,200 at one time, and has spoken in their favor on more than one occasion. They're most definitely connected, PETA is just keeping their noses clean for legal reasons. Newkirk herself has even claimed that PETA's outright goal is total animal liberation. If asked publicly, she will deny any connections to the ALF, but she's spewing total horseshit at that point.

Let's see what I can find on this... oh, here we are.



			
				Link above said:
			
		

> Before it established a press office in the U.S., ALF activities were  frequently publicized by People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals  (PETA), a Norfolk, Virginia-based animal rights organization whose controversial advertisement campaigns  have generated substantial publicity since the group's founding in  1980.  PETA has openly supported ALF: in 1995, the organization gave  $45,200 to the legal defense of Rod Coronado, while co-founder Ingrid  Newkirk applauds ALF's efforts in two of her books.


----------



## VeganVixen (Nov 16, 2011)

(Removed comment as it's already been said. Oops!)


----------



## kyle19 (Nov 16, 2011)

I find it funny that Peta ends up being worse than the problem they are trying to solve.


----------



## Cyril (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm the only one voting No? I'm the only one who thinks that PETA's shenanigans are amusing enough to keep around for a while longer? :|


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 16, 2011)

Damagefox said:


> They are making the connection that by having Mario Wearing various suits (Tanookie, Frog, Penguin, Bear, etc) in the game, Mario and/or Nintendo is condoning/advocating the skinning of animals and the wearing of fur.


I can read you know. I was just looking for a REAL reason


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 16, 2011)

It's a wonder they haven't attacked Nintendo for the Zelda series. That poor Epona! :c 
They even replaced the carrots from the older games with spurs in TP. The horror! She's even injured before you begin adventuring. Not to mention galloping around everywhere hauling a kid swinging a sword over her head, and shooting bomb arrows. I have 200+ hours on one save, and did that Link ever have her stabled, curried, and re-shoed? Not once.

Link is a terrible wrangler. :V


----------



## Tycho (Nov 16, 2011)

Huge bonus points for Nintendo if they take a direct shot at PETA in one of their future games.  Like, a group of crazies in Animal Crossing who try to kidnap Nook and "set him free" constantly.


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 16, 2011)

Damagefox said:


> In this latest little stunt, PETA has started a Campaign against  Nintendo claiming that the inclusion of the "Tanooki" Suit in the game  "Super Mario 3D land" sends the message that it is OK to skin animals  and wear fur.


I found it hilarious that PETA took something that Nintendo never made violent at all, and then produced a violent image of it on their own website..........in an attempt to make Nintendo look violent.
http://dev.peta.org/marioKillsTanooki/PLACEMENT/peta/278x228-marioKillsTanooki.jpg
PETA, you fail, just stop, right now.

_



			How many Peta members does it take to change a lightbulb?â€¦.
    None, Peta canâ€™t change anything.
		
Click to expand...

_That made my day.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 16, 2011)

ahhahaha peta is so FUCKED.
They spend time bitching over things like Mario's tanuki suit but anybody remember that dogfighting app a while ba--OHH YEAHH. THAT'S RIGHT
PETA IS PRO PITBULL-KILLING


----------



## israfur (Nov 16, 2011)

Oh Peta, why you make me produce so much lullz?


----------



## thewall (Nov 16, 2011)

israfur said:


> Oh Peta, why you make me produce so much lullz?



Because they are moronic hippies who can't find any other purpose in life other than to spout bullcrap and feed the trolls.


----------



## Sar (Nov 16, 2011)

Damagefox said:


> Where was PETA's Outrage when the racoon suit first came out in Super Mario 3, the frog suit? The bear (the one that turned mario into a statue, I forget which game that was in) and the others. Funny how they choose now to have a fit.



I conclude from this post alone that PETA are bored.


----------



## DW_ (Nov 16, 2011)

>PETA

lmao.


----------



## Sar (Nov 16, 2011)

'Tis is not the only thing PETA have been in the news for recently:
[yt]Xjhv8ol-_fg[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 16, 2011)

It is a fuckin' open-faced MASCOT SUIT. Seriously, PETA is one of the biggest obstacles to its own supposed cause.


----------



## Cyril (Nov 16, 2011)

Oh good, some people joined me on the COMEDY GOLD wagon.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 16, 2011)

Relevant: (parts 2 and 3 are on there too)
[yt]7kXUPy-dCx4[/yt]


----------



## Elric (Nov 16, 2011)

If you haven't noticed already, PETA is a extremely biased group. They are extremists, probably the worst of the worst when it come to animal rights guys. From what I heard from my teacher which has done research on the group, PETA not only wants to protect every animals rights, they have also constructed a porn website. I have debated on animal rights, and people who have used the source of peta.org were just straight out laughed at and their case was destroyed. If PETA had control of animal rights, every single animal would be free and roaming the earth and we wouldn't be able to kill, have animals as pets, and we wouldn't be able depend on animals for work (such as seeing eye dogs, and the such). 

I actually don't agree with animal rights, but thats a whole different topic were getting into. If any one wants to discuss it with me though, id be happy to take pms. 

And yea, don't ever listen to PETA when it comes to animal rights. 

Also, I'm surprised they haven't said anything about yoshi.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 16, 2011)

Elric said:


> If you haven't noticed already, PETA is a extremely biased group. They are extremists, probably the worst of the worst when it come to animal rights guys. From what I heard from my teacher which has done research on the group, PETA not only wants to protect every animals rights, they have also constructed a porn website. I have debated on animal rights, and people who have used the source of peta.org were just straight out laughed at and their case was destroyed. If PETA had control of animal rights, every single animal would be free and roaming the earth and we wouldn't be able to kill, have animals as pets, and we wouldn't be able depend on animals for work (such as seeing eye dogs, and the such).
> 
> I actually don't agree with animal rights, but thats a whole different topic were getting into. If any one wants to discuss it with me though, id be happy to take pms.
> 
> ...



ELF/ALF is worse than PETA
i believe ELF/ALF spiked trees so when loggers went to cut them down, their chainsaw chains would snap and kill them

sorry, i dont remember what it's called. it's ELF or ALF


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 16, 2011)

I always thought of the Tanooki Suit as a fleece footie pajama kind of thing.

Now I have a pretty hilarious image in my mind, of Mario killing and skinning tanooki in a manner not unlike killing and skinning animals in Red Dead Redemption.
And then wearing them.
I WANT A RDR MOD OF THIS, NAO!


----------



## Leafblower29 (Nov 16, 2011)

PETA hate BF3 too. http://www.tomsguide.com/us/battledfield-3-bf3-peta-animal-cruelty,news-13120.html


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 16, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> I always thought of the Tanooki Suit as a fleece footie pajama kind of thing.
> 
> Now I have a pretty hilarious image in my mind, of Mario killing and skinning tanooki in a manner not unlike killing and skinning animals in Red Dead Redemption.
> And then wearing them.
> I WANT A RDR MOD OF THIS, NAO!



lmfao im sure mario makes kids want to catchr accoon dogs, skin them and then somehow fit inside their tiny skins


----------



## Elric (Nov 16, 2011)

Yea, Its ELF standing for "earth liberation front". Seems like they were involved in some ecoterrorism. But I think that besides the ecoterrorists and all of that, I would think that PETA is still ok to call extremists.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 16, 2011)

Elric said:


> Yea, Its ELF standing for "earth liberation front". Seems like they were involved in some ecoterrorism. But I think that besides the ecoterrorists and all of that, I would think that PETA is still ok to call extremists.


oh peta def is terrorists
a bunch of hypocrites, too cause one of the top leaders is diabetic & needs insulin


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 16, 2011)

I wonder if PETA and Furries have already crossed swords- er, I mean paths before.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 16, 2011)

DarrylWolf said:


> I wonder if PETA and Furries have already crossed swords- er, I mean paths before.


They thought fursuits often contain real fur. Obviously the average furry will have enough respect for their fursona's species not to make a silly costume out of their fur. But PETArds' central ganglia aren't wired that way, it seems.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 16, 2011)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Sword? Pretty sure I'd win *that* contest. Then go through their wallets and donate all their money to ASPCA!



I was speaking metaphorically. PETA seems to be angry at everyone who has anything to do with animals. They make us ashamed to admit we like animals. They're the Westboro Church of conservationists.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 16, 2011)

DarrylWolf said:


> I was speaking metaphorically. PETA seems to be angry at everyone who has anything to do with animals. They make us ashamed to admit we like animals. They're the Westboro Church of conservationists.


Can you imagine what the spawn of those two would be if they interbred?
"You're going to hell for hamburger!"


Pfffft, hahahaha.


----------



## Sacara (Nov 17, 2011)

I believe south park accurately portrayed PETA


----------



## Damagefox (Nov 17, 2011)

Sacara said:


> I believe south park accurately portrayed PETA


What episode? I wanna see the LoLz  Season:? Episode:?
Funny how PETA Are also making a Porn sight, featuring HOT Veggie on Veggie action mixed with stomach-turning images of graphic animal cruelty, most likely from thier own kennels LOL


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 17, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> What?
> Oh, the mission where *you kill that rat*.
> lol.



What, PETA didn't protest the killing of a rat?   :V


----------



## Sacara (Nov 17, 2011)

season 8 episode 8


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 17, 2011)

Sacara said:


> season 8 episode 8



But... the "series" started in 1980, and hasn't missed a "season" yet!


----------



## Namba (Nov 17, 2011)

I wonder if anyone has seen this yet?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 17, 2011)

luti-kriss said:


> I wonder if anyone has seen this yet?



He's a lil' badass to chase after Mario while skinned alive! Run, lil' dude! Run!


----------



## DKitty (Nov 17, 2011)

PETA = Shit-faced graphic animal-mutilating hypocrite terrorist failtrolls to disgrace mankind & God since the 1980s. 

Yeah, I remember getting that graphic PETA comic when back in elementary school depicting rabbit skinning as well as stabbing, goring, & mauling.
 Apparently in the mid-90s PETA was still in their game back then, hell bent on anti-furskin wearing while traumatizing little kids in the process. 

Threw that fucker in the trash when placed on my desk.

EDIT: I think it was called, "Guess What Mommy Did With Your Pet Rabbit When You Weren't Looking" or some fucked up title like that.


----------



## Damagefox (Nov 17, 2011)

DKitty said:


> PETA = Shit-faced graphic animal-mutilating hypocrite terrorist failtrolls to disgrace mankind & God since the 1980s.
> 
> Yeah, I remember getting that graphic PETA comic when back in elementary school depicting rabbit skinning as well as stabbing, goring, & mauling.
> Apparently in the mid-90s PETA was still in their game back then, hell bent on anti-furskin wearing while traumatizing little kids in the process.
> ...




Yeah the name rings a bell. The one thing that gets me is that they are still going on as if they expect people to take them seriously. S'like "Hey, Dont Mock us! we are a serious organization working for the protection of animals. When we say something, you should listen to us" 

and the intelligent ones yell back "Fuck you, PETA"


----------



## s1lwerwolf (Nov 17, 2011)

Well sens i use lol's for sostinens i have to say that it is a good thing that peta is still going srong.


----------



## DKitty (Nov 17, 2011)

Funny how that comic cover still haunts me:

A satanic-looking woman evilly laughing, goring the bloody shit out of a poor innocent bunny with a butcher knife, bugging its eyes out in horror as it slips into a quick death.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 17, 2011)

DKitty said:


> Funny how that comic cover still haunts me:
> 
> A satanic-looking woman evilly laughing, goring the bloody shit out of a poor innocent bunny with a butcher knife, bugging its eyes out in horror as it slips into a quick death.




I got the comic but rather than look at what they were trying to get across I started to see that all mothers would kill their own children. Thats what I got out of it. Granted mine is not in this world so I wasnt so much afraid but their signals are crossed- do you get angry over animal killings or the fact your mom is a psychopathic murderer? Peta seems to want young kids to hate their parents :/


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 17, 2011)

DKitty said:


> Funny how that comic cover still haunts me:
> 
> A satanic-looking woman evilly laughing, goring the bloody shit out of a poor innocent bunny with a butcher knife, bugging its eyes out in horror as it slips into a quick death.



One of the many ways PeTA is similar to terrorist organizations. Brainwashing children into believing what they want them to believe. Using things children love [small, cute animals] and "killing" them to make a point.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 17, 2011)

This comic. I want to see it. Link me please?


----------



## DKitty (Nov 17, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> This comic. I want to see it. Link me please?



Warning NSFW picture:
http://www.care2.com/news/member/502818048/1250396


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 17, 2011)

DKitty said:


> Warning NSFW picture:
> http://www.care2.com/news/member/502818048/1250396


Hhahaha I laugh whenever someone says animals in the fur industry are skinned alive.

*Fact:*
You cannot scrub, wash or scrape blood out of a pelt. It soaks in and cannot come out.

*Fact #2:*
Animals that are alive have blood flowing through them. If you cut them, they will bleed. There will be blood soaked into the fur.

*Fact #3:*
People don't want bloody pelts.

Fur farms kill animals in ways that have the least damage on the pelt. They simply don't skin animals alive or slam them on the ground. They electrocute them or put them to sleep.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 17, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Hhahaha I laugh whenever someone says animals in the fur industry are skinned alive.
> 
> *Fact:*
> You cannot scrub, wash or scrape blood out of a pelt. It soaks in and cannot come out.
> ...




I remember a video where a china man skins a GSD alive while its chained to a fence. Poor dog was then hung alive by its jaw with a hook and left to die


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 17, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I remember a video where a china man skins a GSD alive while its chained to a fence. Poor dog was then hung alive by its jaw with a hook and left to die


PeTA stages those videos [including the raccoon dog one]
I can't find the link anymore but a taxidermy forum was looking into it, one of the peta members is encouraging the abuse in Chinese


----------



## VoidBat (Nov 17, 2011)

That was low.
Looks like PETA is discovering the art of failtrolling. Disband.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 17, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I remember a video where a china man skins a GSD alive while its chained to a fence. Poor dog was then hung alive by its jaw with a hook and left to die


China's list of atrocities goes on and on; it's a near-irredeemable pit of moral depravity where abuse like this happens every day. Why would someone stage a video?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that they didn't stage the skinning vids. Even though PETA is shit and can't really work, I don't see why they would fake a vid like that.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 17, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I'm pretty sure that they didn't stage the skinning vids. Even though PETA is shit and can't really work, I don't see why they would fake a vid like that.


To support their anti-fur thing. They have a massive following because people love animals.
They go to a place where animal cruelty laws is near non-existant, shovel out a ton of $$ to a bunch of poor fur farmers and encourage them to smack a couple raccoon dogs around
They will say "this is what happens on fur farms" and people will believe them because PeTA pretents to love animals. 

Remember, you're talking about an organization who gasses the majority of animals they take in to rehome and also has an anti-pet-ownership view. It makes you think, doesn't it?


EDIT: I believe this is the link I was talking about previously
http://www.furcommission.com/news/newsC7.htm

PeTA pays people tens of thousands of dollars to abuse animals.
Don't believe what you see on the internet.

"The video includes clips of foxes and raccoon dogs (tanuki), both animals which are also taken from the wild, in a marketplace setting. *One man appears wearing a butcher's apron as he quickly kills a raccoon dog.* However, another man, wearing *street clothes* (black leather jacket and pleated black pants) brutally *skins alive a raccoon dog that he has hung on the back of a truck (license plate removed).* The animal tries to bite the man and struggles aggressively, making the process extremely difficult.

The audio during this process is unclear, but certain words - translated here from the local dialect - are discernible. What do they mean? You decide.

As the man prepares to skin the raccoon dog alive, another man appears to be instructing him with such expressions as "*You should do this.*" Meanwhile, a *clearly surprised on-looker asks, "You will skin the animal alive?"* After the animal has been skinned, another on-looker calls to the cameraman, "Take a picture here quickly. The animal is still alive."

The camera then comes in close on a skinned, but still moving animal on a pile of animal carcasses. While the moving animal is covered in blood, showing its heart was pumping during the process, *the animals beneath it are clean, as they would be if skinned while dead*, which, of course, is the normal procedure and the ONLY acceptable one by humane standards."

"It is nonsensical to suggest that skinning an animal alive is normal practice since even this film of inhumane behavior proves this process to be difficult and dangerous, and furthermore the pulse of the living animal would *cause extensive bleeding and damage to the fur*. It is therefore highly likely that these scenes were staged."


----------



## thewall (Nov 17, 2011)

I think the only reason anyone would join peta is to have something to feel self righteous about.  No matter how insane that purpose is.  Their purpose in life is so pointless, they will accept any reason to continue existing.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 17, 2011)

mike37 said:


> I think the only reason anyone would join peta is to have something to feel self righteous about. No matter how insane that purpose is. Their purpose in life is so pointless, they will accept any reason to continue existing.



You what? What *are *you trying to say?


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 17, 2011)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> You what? What *are *you trying to say?



Looks like he's trying to say that the only reason anybody would support PeTA [false image of animal welfare] is because their life is shit and they're useless?


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 17, 2011)

Maybe they just join PeTA because they're bored shitless and want something to bitch and baww about?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 17, 2011)

lol, PETA is on maximum troll this week:
http://www.kvue.com/video/featured-videos/134034413.html


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 17, 2011)

............I thought I may have bee jumping to conclusions about PeTA too soon but Jesus Christ.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 17, 2011)

ahhah asking *texas. land of the massive steaks* to change its name to "Tofurkey"


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 17, 2011)

It's like they just enter random animal-related words into Wikipedia and target whatever comes up.


----------



## Francis Vixen (Nov 17, 2011)

My mom killed my pet rabbit, clearly this means I should live a life fighting for the rights of animals... or I could just kill her back, much easier. :V


----------



## Cyril (Nov 17, 2011)

Why aren't they asking the country of Turkey to change first? Much more relevant, much better idea! :V


----------



## DKitty (Nov 17, 2011)

I threw up in my mouth a bit regarding DD's post of a dog chained up, skinned alive, & hung on a hook from its jaw to die a slow, painfully agonizing dead...


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 17, 2011)

be forewarned the next link will make you hate people- I cannot find the video at the moment though some digging may find it. But the dog is indeed skinned alive. 

http://www.infurmation.com/investdogcat3.php


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 17, 2011)

PeTA will demand for the country to change its name next.... :v 

I called it.


----------



## Francis Vixen (Nov 17, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> be forewarned the next link will make you hate people- I cannot find the video at the moment though some digging may find it. But the dog is indeed skinned alive.
> 
> http://www.infurmation.com/investdogcat3.php



I realize you forewarned us... but good god there is no god.

I just died a little inside.


----------



## Namba (Nov 17, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> be forewarned the next link will make you hate people- I cannot find the video at the moment though some digging may find it. But the dog is indeed skinned alive.
> 
> http://www.infurmation.com/investdogcat3.php



Sometimes I despise the very world I live in. I cried a little when I read this and wonder how you could be so fucked in the head to skin a defenseless animal alive. Not only that, but dogs of all animals... I'm sick now.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 18, 2011)

luti-kriss said:


> Sometimes I despise the very world I live in. I cried a little when I read this and wonder how you could be so fucked in the head to skin a defenseless animal alive. Not only that, but dogs of all animals... I'm sick now.




No animal in my opinion is above another when it comes to respect and humane treatment. Hell I even quick kill bugs cause I feel bad


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 18, 2011)

lol now they say it was a joke

oh well, i made a skinned clayton






based off of this 
http://features.peta.org/mario-kills-tanooki/Default.aspx


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 18, 2011)

Clayton said:


> lol now they say it was a joke
> 
> oh well, i made a skinned clayton
> 
> ...



It seems these days all they do is try to generate as much drama as possible over the stupidest shit.

But it's still no joke that they once took a fox that wandered out of his area, and had it skinned and mangled so they could pose it for a anti-fur picture. I knew the first person they tried to ask in the group to do the "Job".

Yeah she's not part of the group anymore. I still get that sinking feeling in my heart with every missing animal poster I see. I still wonder if they are really lost (in the wandered away or got out kind of thing) or kidnapped by a hypocritical bull shit animal terrorist group for "liberation" ahem I mean slaughter.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 18, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> But it's still no joke that they once took a fox that wandered out of his area, and had it skinned and mangled so they could pose it for a anti-fur picture. I knew the first person they tried to ask in the group to do the "Job".


Shit, forreal? I was wondering today where they got that fox from :T


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 18, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Shit, forreal? I was wondering today where they got that fox from :T


The fox basically wandered far enough into a one of the local cities and well..had to be trapped. All I know is Peta got a hold of it and well...following their philosophy it's okay to kill an animal and make it a martyr for it's kind. Of course they probably said they were going to return it to the wild but that went just as well as the promises the make to "home" dogs and cats.

But yeah that's furreal (far as I know and this is based on what I was told from someone who used to be in real deep before she got out of it all).


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 18, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> The fox basically wandered far enough into a one of the local cities and well..had to be trapped. All I know is Peta got a hold of it and well...following their philosophy it's okay to kill an animal and make it a martyr for it's kind. Of course they probably said they were going to return it to the wild but that went just as well as the promises the make to "home" dogs and cats.
> 
> But yeah that's furreal (far as I know and this is based on what I was told from someone who used to be in real deep before she got out of it all).


I don't know what to say on this one. I feel weak now.


----------



## Azure (Nov 18, 2011)

Next they'll be bashing on the P-Wing claiming it's harmful to pidgeons. You know who else needs to die? Whale Wars.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 18, 2011)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I don't know what to say on this one. I feel weak now.



majority of the animals they take in to get rehomed are killed and thrown in dumpsters behind restaurants heheheheoeheoe


----------



## Namba (Nov 18, 2011)

Shit, I saw the video on that link I posted earlier and found myself chilled by how graphic and horrifying it was. All I could think of was the excruciating pain those poor animals must've been in... I really wish I didn't click on it; they could've at least posted a warning  I've seen tamer things in Final Destination.


----------



## Xeno (Nov 20, 2011)

So, heres what I don't understand about PETA, they bitch about Nintendo for having a Tanooki suit. But they don't say a word to Actvision about breaking a dogs neck in video games.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 20, 2011)

Luti Kriss said:


> Shit, I saw the video on that link I posted earlier and found myself chilled by how graphic and horrifying it was. All I could think of was the excruciating pain those poor animals must've been in... I really wish I didn't click on it; they could've at least posted a warning  I've seen tamer things in Final Destination.




I would like to think god comforts them and eases or erases the pain. I hope anyway :C


----------



## Tycho (Nov 20, 2011)

Mike the fox said:


> So, heres what I don't understand about PETA, they bitch about Nintendo for having a Tanooki suit. But they don't say a word to Actvision about breaking a dogs neck in video games.



1. It's PETA, they make absolutely ZERO sense.
2. They've probably broken a few dog necks themselves.

Ingrid Newkirk is almost like an animal "Angel of Death" serial killer, too.  (For anyone who doesn't know what I'm talking about, http://crime.about.com/od/serial/a/Donald-Harvey-The-Angel-Of-Death.htm )


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 20, 2011)

And like Donald Harvey, Ingrid Newkirk could easily plead insanity:  http://www.peta.org/features/Ingrid-Newkirks-Unique-Will.aspx


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 20, 2011)

Ain't nobody slowing PETA down this week. Thanksgiving is their annual 9/11!
http://t.co/YJsWQZES


----------



## s1lwerwolf (Nov 21, 2011)

Welli think i know whay PETA is hating on nintendo, they are all sega fans.


----------



## VeganVixen (Nov 22, 2011)

Live skinning is quite common. Trappers where I live do it. Blood doesn't "ruin" skins. Ever see how bloody the seal hunt is? The seals are covered in blood splatter and lay in pools of blood after they are beaten and the furs are still sold. Cows in slaughterhouses often reach the hide puller alive, having their skins ripped off by a machine while they kick and scream. Pigs, chickens and turkeys are commonly boiled alive in hair/feather removal tanks. Lobsters are boiled alive. Fish are often cut up alive. Slow, painful deaths are quite normal in animal exploiting industries. Fast or slow death though, it's all unnecessary killing. Humans don't need animal products to live or thrive.


----------



## VeganVixen (Nov 22, 2011)

PETA also exploits women. Apparently it's okay to protest the eating of meat by treating women as nothing but pieces of meat.

And they're sizeist too: http://byanymedianecessary.files.wordpress.com/2009/09/peta-save-the-whales.jpg


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 22, 2011)

VeganVixen said:


> PETA also exploits women. Apparently it's okay to protest the eating of meat by treating women as nothing but pieces of meat.
> 
> And they're sizeist too: http://byanymedianecessary.files.wordpress.com/2009/09/peta-save-the-whales.jpg



I LOL'd. Nothing wrong with losing a pound of blubber, or fifty!


----------



## VeganVixen (Nov 22, 2011)

Well insulting overweight people is not going to help them any.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 22, 2011)

VeganVixen said:


> Live skinning is quite common. Trappers where I live do it. Blood doesn't "ruin" skins. Ever see how bloody the seal hunt is? The seals are covered in blood splatter and lay in pools of blood after they are beaten and the furs are still sold. Cows in slaughterhouses often reach the hide puller alive, having their skins ripped off by a machine while they kick and scream. Pigs, chickens and turkeys are commonly boiled alive in hair/feather removal tanks. Lobsters are boiled alive. Fish are often cut up alive. Slow, painful deaths are quite normal in animal exploiting industries.


...so why, again, would anybody stage a video of something that happens on its own?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 22, 2011)

VeganVixen said:


> Live skinning is quite common. Trappers where I live do it. Blood doesn't "ruin" skins. Ever see how bloody the seal hunt is? The seals are covered in blood splatter and lay in pools of blood after they are beaten and the furs are still sold. Cows in slaughterhouses often reach the hide puller alive, having their skins ripped off by a machine while they kick and scream. Pigs, chickens and turkeys are commonly boiled alive in hair/feather removal tanks. Lobsters are boiled alive. Fish are often cut up alive. Slow, painful deaths are quite normal in animal exploiting industries. Fast or slow death though, it's all unnecessary killing. Humans don't need animal products to live or thrive.




As a hunter and a trapper who skins everything I kill and eat I will tell you one thing... DEAR GOD you cannot skin an animal alive well. I have never tried and never will. That is just unfathomable. If you have ever skinned an animal strung up by its tendons its hard enough. Its awkward and you have to be careful. Ever seen a skinning knife? You DO NOT want an animal struggling while you use that. Doesnt look too bad does it? How about it can cut straight through to the bone in less than a second or can sever your finger if you misstep. I assure you the horrors you hear about in slaughter houses are rare because workers have to be around that animal when its flailing and I assure you they want it dead so they dont get kicked. 

You are right about chickens. I have seen then go from shock tank to boiler before they even have a chance to have their throats slit. I will only use a killing cone to kill my chickens. 

Pigs have an issue where the electoral stunning is fucked up as in they dont put it on the temple like they should but they do get a TS- throat slit. I see pigs bleed out and hang a while because usually only one can go in the bath at a time so that lowers the risk.

As for your last part... Uhhh do you know why we came down from the trees and got smarter? Meat thats why. A high protein diet made us smarter- that is if you believe in evolution. Now for the bible side- god put animals here for our use. Therefore our living and thriving.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 22, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> As for your last part... Uhhh do you know why we came down from the trees and got smarter? Meat thats why. A high protein diet made us smarter- that is if you believe in evolution. Now for the bible side- god put animals here for our use. Therefore our living and thriving.


Agreeing to the first part, I hold firm to the belief that the 'Bible' side is the foremost cause of animal abuse. I put that obscene document down forever as soon as I got to that part. I will never pick it up again. Try looking up verses that specifically denounce cruelty to animals-- there aren't.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 22, 2011)

VeganVixen said:


> Live skinning is quite common. Trappers where I live do it. Blood doesn't "ruin" skins. Ever see how bloody the seal hunt is? The seals are covered in blood splatter and lay in pools of blood after they are beaten and the furs are still sold. Cows in slaughterhouses often reach the hide puller alive, having their skins ripped off by a machine while they kick and scream. Pigs, chickens and turkeys are commonly boiled alive in hair/feather removal tanks. Lobsters are boiled alive. Fish are often cut up alive. Slow, painful deaths are quite normal in animal exploiting industries. Fast or slow death though, it's all unnecessary killing. Humans don't need animal products to live or thrive.



Um...I'm not sure quite how to break this too you but most of your latter statements are completely inaccurate for some areas. At least within the US Pigs, Chickens, and Turkeys are not often "Boiled alive" and cows are killed well before they are skinned. In fact if you take the time to look into the slaughter industry you'd actually learn quite a bit about the massive changes that have taken place that people like PETA fail to recognize when they flout decades old videos. Now there may be a few places here and there that well, break the law but that doesn't change what the majority holds by.

Also I think the life saving drug industry would beg to differ with your last statement.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 22, 2011)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Agreeing to the first part, I hold firm to the belief that the 'Bible' side is the foremost cause of animal abuse. I put that obscene document down forever as soon as I got to that part. I will never pick it up again. Try looking up verses that specifically denounce cruelty to animals-- there aren't.




- Deut 25:4 - "You shall not muzzle an ox while it is threshing" -it would be cruel to the ox to have all that food at its feet and not be able to eat. 
- Deut 22:10 - "You shall not plow with an ox and an ass together." It would be cruel to make the ass pull as much or as fast as the ox.
- Deut 22:1 - If you see your fellow's ox or sheep gone astray, do not ignore it; you must take it back to your fellow.... You must not remain indifferent." 
- Deut 22:6 - "If, along the road, you chance upon a bird's nest in any tree or on the ground, with fledglings or eggs and the mother sitting over the fledglings or the eggs, do not take the mother together with her young.... in order that you may fare well and have a long life." 
- Deut 22:4 - "If you see your fellow's ass or ox fallen on the road, do not ignore it, you must help him raise it."
A righteous man cares for the needs of his animal, but the kindest acts of the wicked are cruel. - Proverbs 12:10. 
In Matthew 12:11 and Luke 15:13, Jesus teaches that doing a kindness to an animal can justify breaking the Sabbath. 

There is quite a lot in there about taking good care of animals you just have to find it I will also state that men wrote the bible after hearing gods word. God didnt directly write it. This is my opinion of why things seem so cruel is because MAN wrote it. I feel like god loves women as much as men so why would he be so cruel? I dont think he would I think men wrote it to have power. It gave them an excuse to say SEE IT SAYS IN THE BIBLE I AM TO BEAT YOU AND SELL YOU. Fuck that. If god is true to what I was taught- he is a loving caring individual who loves animals as much as humans and I bet you he had a damn good time making every species. /my opinion.


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, personally I don't think they should disband, not at all, just fix some issues here and there.
Like for example, they waste WAY more money on adds and commercials, than actually helping animals and avoiding cruelty.
That's something I would start from. Oh and also, they should stop asking for donations. There have been TONS of people that without any donations or help have made incredible changes.
There's this film "The cove" that talks about something similar.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 22, 2011)

Aikoi said:


> Well, personally I don't think they should disband, not at all, just fix some issues here and there.
> Like for example, they waste WAY more money on adds and commercials, than actually helping animals and avoiding cruelty.
> That's something I would start from. Oh and also, they should stop asking for donations. There have been TONS of people that without any donations or help have made incredible changes.
> There's this film "The cove" that talks about something similar.



They have so much to fix they would be better off culling their top leaders and scraping peta all together to start anew


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 22, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> They have so much to fix they would be better off culling their top leaders and scraping peta all together to start anew



Well yeah, I agree with you. The hard thing would be finding those 'selected' new top leaders. 
I mean, there are so many people that (just like the current leaders) could lead PETA back to it's old times.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 22, 2011)

Aikoi said:


> Well yeah, I agree with you. The hard thing would be finding those 'selected' new top leaders.
> I mean, there are so many people that (just like the current leaders) could lead PETA back to it's old times.





OH PICK DD, I do care for animals though unlike peta dont want total animal liberation. Know why? Cause its dumb. We have bred animals stupid and thus NEEDING humanity to care for them. So what happens when they are "liberated"? They fucking suffer and die thats what. Dogs would suffer and die or attack people same with cats and what about exotic pets? Many could NEVER go a day without human care. Would peta want all these beloved pets who get attention and love and food to then be cast out to fend for themselves? Cuz thats the kind thing to do is, liberate them. Yea


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 22, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> OH PICK DD, I do care for animals though unlike peta dont want total animal liberation. Know why? Cause its dumb. We have bred animals stupid and thus NEEDING humanity to care for them. So what happens when they are "liberated"? They fucking suffer and die thats what. Dogs would suffer and die or attack people same with cats and what about exotic pets? Many could NEVER go a day without human care. Would peta want all these beloved pets who get attention and love and food to then be cast out to fend for themselves? 'Cuz thats the kind thing to do is, liberate them. Yea



Uhmm.. Well it's easy to say that you would take care of the company and stuff like that, but I think that it's more than that. 
Just think about how big the planet is and how many animals are suffering out there, hidden on secret towns and stuff like that. You would need a BIG staff and also a LOT of money to travel there, get permissions, get homes for the animals, etc.
That's why, even when most of us (including myself) disagree with PETA, AT LEAST they are good at making adds telling the towns/cities, how to act when they see this kind of acts.
Hmm... If you see it from this point of view, PETA is more like a warning for everyone to react. I don't think that PETA actually makes something against the animal cruelty besides doing commercials, but thats OK, because with the help of that commercials we are able to know where/when the cruelty is being done, so WE can interfere.

I'm not defending PETA, not at all! I'm just saying that we can't count on them anymore! We have to act by ourselves!


----------



## Vega (Nov 22, 2011)

PETA is getting a little ridiculous here, shouldn't they be more concerned about real animals getting abused than Mario wearing a fur suit?


----------



## Recel (Nov 22, 2011)

Vega said:


> PETA is getting a little ridiculous here, shouldn't they be more concerned about real animals getting abused than Mario wearing a fur suit?



How do you dare to ask them to do that!? That would make sense! :V


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 22, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> - Deut 25:4 - "You shall not muzzle an ox while it is threshing" -it would be cruel to the ox to have all that food at its feet and not be able to eat.
> - Deut 22:10 - "You shall not plow with an ox and an ass together." It would be cruel to make the ass pull as much or as fast as the ox.
> - Deut 22:1 - If you see your fellow's ox or sheep gone astray, do not ignore it; you must take it back to your fellow.... You must not remain indifferent."
> - Deut 22:6 - "If, along the road, you chance upon a bird's nest in any tree or on the ground, with fledglings or eggs and the mother sitting over the fledglings or the eggs, do not take the mother together with her young.... in order that you may fare well and have a long life."
> ...



Can't remember book, chapter and verse, but there is also the passage that says God knows when a sparrow falls.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 23, 2011)

PeTA stands for total animal liberation, like that recent thing in Ohio when the guy who owned all of those exotic pets loose in town before killing himself. Lion near the elementary school? At least he's free now! 

And then they bitched when law enforcers put down the animals, because there was no safe way to capture them. >:/


----------



## jeff (Nov 23, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> PeTA stands for total animal liberation, like that recent thing in Ohio when the guy who owned all of those exotic pets loose in town before killing himself. Lion near the elementary school? At least he's free now!
> 
> And then they bitched when law enforcers put down the animals, because there was no safe way to capture them. >:/



1) thats alf
2) the only statements i can find from peta were that this was a tragedy and that marian thompson should not get the surviving animals back, and they should stay with the zoo (and exotic pet ownership should be banned)

On central topic: I think PETA is a pretty successful organization, I doubt you could change the business model in any way and not end up with something infinitely shittier.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm sick of ignorant children spreading myths, lies and rumors about a subject I'm so passionate about.



VeganVixen said:


> Live skinning is quite common. Trappers where I live do it. Blood doesn't "ruin" skins.


This is moronic.
Completely fucking moronic.

Have you ever worked with hides? Have you ever talked to taxidermists? Ever talked to people who do the skinning? Ever skinned an animal yourself?
Example of bloodshot on hide: [LINK]
Bloodshot on mounted specimen: [LINK]
Top-right is bloodshot. Note that this photo was taken AFTER IT WAS BLEACHED AND PUT IN THE WASHER [LINK]



VeganVixen said:


> Ever see how bloody the seal hunt is? The seals are covered in blood splatter and lay in pools of blood after they are beaten and the furs are still sold.


Yep, but there will be bloodshot in the hide. They hit them in the head and then.. GASP. Don't use the head on their hides! One can only wonder why, right?



VeganVixen said:


> Cows in slaughterhouses often reach the hide puller alive


No they don't. Dad worked in a slaughterhouse. Cows get a captive bolt stun gun to the head. Pigs get electrocuted. 
As for the turkeys, watch this video!
[yt]gr_BfGCmsuM[/yt]
Fuck, just grab em by the legs, hang em up and shove a tube in their mouth and they're dead with no harm to the meat.



VeganVixen said:


> Fish are often cut up alive.


When? Where? Maybe in poor countries where they catch their fish and kill it right there on the shore, but fishing industries catch their fish in a net. There is no slashing fish apart. 

Now it's your turn.
Link me to sources that AREN'T peta that back up your claims. All the shit you just said is myths PETA spreads.


EDIT: Hey, y'know what? I don't hunt or trap, I just work with pelts and skin, but I know DD hunts so maybe she will be able to back me up on this

DD, do pelts/hides get stained with blood when they are stabbed/shot/maimed/skinned alive/whatever ??


----------



## Icen (Nov 23, 2011)

VeganVixen said:


> PETA is mainly non-vegans. Most members aren't even vegetarian. Most vegans I know are against PETA and insulted by being compared to them.


This. I'm a vegan and animal rights activist. I want the majority of PETA to go burn in a fire. I support legitimate groups that actually spend their money and efforts towards animal liberation, not towards sexism, racism and advertising.

Also ALF for the win. <3


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 24, 2011)

Icen said:


> Also ALF for the win. <3



I hope this is a joke. ALF is considered a group of terrorists. They firebomb cars and shit.

"These activities are not limited to California. Primate researchers across the country have been targeted by campaigns of harassment that include anonymous threats to scientists' lives, massive letter and email campaigns, vicious and threatening statements posted on the internet, and threats of poison-laden razor blades mailed to their homes."

"This has in the past involved the destruction of vivisection laboratories and meat delivery trucks, the releasing of animals, and the smashing of fur store windows. "

"In Redmond, Oregon, Activists set fire to the horse rendering plant, Cavel West. $1 million worth of damages is reported "

"Activist broke into research facilities at the University of Minnesota, where they liberated 116 animals, and destroyed computers, microscopes, and medical equipment. Their actions handicapped research on Alzheimerâ€™s, as human cancer cells were destroyed with the laboratories"

"In 1999 alone, the Department of Justice reports that six ALF â€˜terrorist attacksâ€™ resulted in damages worth over $3 million"

They're a bunch of terrorist dicks.


----------



## shteev (Nov 24, 2011)

PETA is retarded, Clayton is right (like always), and anyone that backs up PETA is stupid.

/thread


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 24, 2011)

Clayton said:


> "This has in the past involved the destruction of vivisection laboratories and meat delivery trucks, the releasing of animals, and the smashing of fur store windows. "


Vivisection labs aren't something that needs to be kept around in a society that claims to love animals anyway.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 24, 2011)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Vivisection labs aren't something that needs to be kept around in a society that claims to love animals anyway.


200% agree. We need to use methods of testing that don't involve harming animals.
Though, some things are needed, like pet medication for example.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 24, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I just work with pelts and skin, but I know DD hunts so maybe she will be able to back me up on this
> 
> DD, do pelts/hides get stained with blood when they are stabbed/shot/maimed/skinned alive/whatever ??



I know for a fact when deer are shot because of their hollow hairs they get blood in them that will show up later

rabbits and other small game are the same minus the hollow hairs. When you skin an animal you hang it upside down so that any blood that begins to drip out due to trauma or an open wound can drip free of the fur. Otherwise you get a blood pool in the hide and that looks nasty. You cannot skin an animal alive and get a solid uncut pelt out of them. I know because when I first started skining my own hides I got a lot of hair slips and the animal had been dead for over an hour. Its a skill you have to master and god forbid anyone ever mastered skinning a live critter they couldnt sell the blood pooled pelt. It makes it WORTHLESS. Animals are DED (dead) when they reach the hide puller. NO ONE in their right mind would have a live animal there. Plus by the time they reach the hide puller they are decapitated. YOU CANT BE ALIVE WITHOUT A HEAD unless you are a cockroach.


----------



## Icen (Nov 24, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I hope this is a joke. ALF is considered a group of terrorists. They firebomb cars and shit.
> 
> "These activities are not limited to California. Primate researchers across the country have been targeted by campaigns of harassment that include anonymous threats to scientists' lives, massive letter and email campaigns, vicious and threatening statements posted on the internet, and threats of poison-laden razor blades mailed to their homes."
> 
> ...


Something tells me you've never researched what the ALF actually does, aside from looking up things from /other/ groups like those out to end them.

If you harm any living creature, human or non-human, you are not part of the ALF. Yes, they destroy property and release animals. They take these animals to places that will take care of them. They don't set them free in the wild. If you don't abide by the guidelines set down by the ALF, then you are not part of it and are some sort of separate group.

Sorry bro but buildings don't have feelings. Nor do instruments of torture like things found in a vivisector's lab. Nor do windows. Or cars. I really don't give two shits if a building, with no living being inside, is destroyed. The entire point of ALF is to stop these companies, so therefore destroying their property is the entire point. :T

Also, PETA and ALF are two separate groups, for those that don't know. They are not affiliated. The ALF is not an established organization. It is one person, or a group of persons, liberating animals. The usual tactic is to sneak onto the property at night and free as many animals as they can carry off to a place where they will be properly taken care of.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 24, 2011)

Icen said:


> Something tells me you've never researched what the ALF actually does, aside from looking up things from /other/ groups like those out to end them.


I have, and I know that they commit terrorists acts. They are considered a terrorist group by the FBI, there is absolutely NO WAY you can turn that into "they're a cool group and they like petting bunnies :C"



Icen said:


> If you harm any living creature, human or non-human, you are not part of the ALF.


I never stated this.



Icen said:


> Yes, they destroy property and release animals. They take these animals to places that will take care of them.


They have halted ALZHEIMER RESEARCH and fucked over very important studies.



Icen said:


> Sorry bro but buildings don't have feelings.


Oh fuck. Done.
Done.
Eat some meat, the vegetarianism is really getting to your head.
You support terrorist actions and that's despicable in and of itself. 


P.S
PeTA supports and funds ALF's terrorist bombings


----------



## Onnes (Nov 24, 2011)

Icen said:


> If you harm any living creature, human or non-human, you are not part of the ALF. Yes, they destroy property and release animals. They take these animals to places that will take care of them. They don't set them free in the wild. If you don't abide by the guidelines set down by the ALF, then you are not part of it and are some sort of separate group.



You realize this is a No True Scotsman argument, right?


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 24, 2011)

If you support ALF, you support PeTA.
What's even WORSE is that PeTA isn't even as bad as ALF! Sure, they may fund terrorist attacks and be against owning any animal in any shape or form, but hey, they're not the ones firebombing labs and screwing over research that will benefit hundreds of thousands of people

If one rat has to die in order to cure cancer, I'm 500% a-okay with that.
and hey, I love rats, and I'm also against animal testing [most] but if that's whats gotta happen, I'd say yes


----------



## Icen (Nov 25, 2011)

Clayton said:


> If you support ALF, you support PeTA.
> What's even WORSE is that PeTA isn't even as bad as ALF! Sure, they may fund terrorist attacks and be against owning any animal in any shape or form, but hey, they're not the ones firebombing labs and screwing over research that will benefit hundreds of thousands of people
> 
> If one rat has to die in order to cure cancer, I'm 500% a-okay with that.
> and hey, I love rats, and I'm also against animal testing [most] but if that's whats gotta happen, I'd say yes


We don't need to use animals for testing anymore. There are more cost-effective, and actually effective ways to test medicines and do research. http://whitecoatwelfare.org/aat-text.shtml http://altweb.jhsph.edu/ There are better/more links out there and there was one in particular I spent a few minutes searching for but I cannot remember the name of the group. (Anyway, you can google more of this stuff if you want.)

I'm not going to sit here and go over/argue about my beliefs with you. Tl;dr I approve of taking animals out of bad situations. I also approve of destroying the property of businesses that exploit animals as long as no being is harmed in the process. I also approve of animal rights so *shrug* that's it. If I were insane, or "letting things get to my head", then I would have dealt with it with intensive therapy.

And it's difficult to claim that "PETA and ALF are financially supportive of each other" when the ALF is /not an organization/. If it was, the FBI would have found their headquarters and arrested every single one of them. Most ALFers get away, some don't. Many go to prison. (And yes I am aware they are listed as an ecoterrorist group.)

Edit: Also sorry for any assumption or words that I might have put in your mouth. =X


----------



## Tycho (Nov 25, 2011)

Icen said:


> If I were insane, or "letting things get to my head", then I would have dealt with it with intensive therapy.



The craziest people always think they're the sanest.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 25, 2011)

Tycho said:


> The craziest people always think they're the sanest.



So would the saying "I am sane enough to know I am insane" come into play anywhere here?


----------



## Tycho (Nov 25, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> So would the saying "I am sane enough to know I am insane" come into play anywhere here?



Yes, I believe it applies.  Sorta sounds like something Dali would say.  Or Yogi Berra.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 25, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> PeTA stands for total animal liberation, like that recent thing in Ohio when the guy who owned all of those exotic pets loose in town before killing himself. Lion near the elementary school? At least he's free now!
> 
> And then they bitched when law enforcers put down the animals, *because there was no safe way to capture them*. >:/



Of course there was... tranquilizer darts.




Icen said:


> We don't need to use animals for testing anymore. There are more cost-effective, and actually effective ways to test medicines and do research. http://whitecoatwelfare.org/aat-text.shtml http://altweb.jhsph.edu/ There are better/more links out there and there was one in particular I spent a few minutes searching for but I cannot remember the name of the group. (Anyway, you can google more of this stuff if you want.)
> 
> I'm not going to sit here and go over/argue about my beliefs with you. Tl;dr I approve of taking animals out of bad situations. *I also approve of destroying the property of businesses that exploit animals as long as no being is harmed in the process.* I also approve of animal rights so *shrug* that's it. If I were insane, or "letting things get to my head", then I would have dealt with it with intensive therapy.
> 
> ...



So, you don't consider a person whose property and work is destroyed to be harmed?


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 25, 2011)

Icen said:


> We don't need to use animals for testing anymore. There are more cost-effective, and actually effective ways to test medicines and do research.


Then explain to me why they're not used worldwide? Probably because they aren't fucking accurate.
I'm not going to test antibiotics for a cat on a fake cat. I'm going to test it on a real cat to see if the cat doesn't die so I don't get SUED as a vet.
[I'm not a vet or a scientist, I'm just saying this as if I were] 



Icen said:


> I'm not going to sit here and go over/argue about my beliefs with you. Tl;dr I approve of taking animals out of bad situations. I also approve of destroying the property of businesses that exploit animals as long as no being is harmed in the process.


What about the people suffering from cancer? What about the families and friends of those suffering from cancer? What about the people who are dying because there is no cure for certain diseases?
What about them? You support destroying property through terrorist acts for a couple fucking bunnies when there are people in hospitals RIGHT THIS SECOND *dying* because there is no cure.
You support destroying research that could lead to a cure for these diseases.

It's incredibly fucking insulting. Maybe when you lose someone close to you from a disease or illness you'll smarten up and quit being a fucking moronic terrorist-supporter.



Roose Hurro said:


> Of course there was... tranquilizer darts.


No. They stated that if they used darts on the animals, they could get scared and hide and be loose all night.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 25, 2011)

Clayton said:


> No. They stated that if they used darts on the animals, *they could get scared and hide and be loose all night*.



True, they could get scared and hide... and not being in a wilderness environment, such a thing could be risky.  But from what you say, they considered it, it seems.  Personally, I think it could have been handled better, not so many animals killed.  It just seemed to me they took a "shoot first, ask questions later" attitude, especially considering some of those animals were endangered species (Siberian tigers, I believe).


----------

